# 1965 & 66 schwinn sissy bar,how i can tell is original?



## fxo550 (Feb 4, 2014)

I know how the stingray sissy bar for the 64 look like but what about the 65 and 66?

Any pictures? Any numbers on it? Or model #


----------

